# Help with a steady rest



## yachtsmanbill (Mar 15, 2013)

I picked up this steady rest a few weeks ago at a Model A Ford swap meet in West Bend. It was really on a lark as I didnt have any measurements from my SB 9A.
Sitting it on the ways it measures up to about 11-12 inches of swing. If anyone can ID it Id appreciate it.
Id really like to trade for a good 3 way knurling tool or another SB9 steady rest. 
Otherwise its for sale as you see it for $50/offer plus shipping (10-15lbs?) Theres no under bed clamp included. Please PM me if interested. ws 6303888882


----------



## yachtsmanbill (Mar 17, 2013)

Just wanted to include some numbers for those interested...   ws


----------



## yachtsmanbill (Mar 21, 2013)

Steady rest has been sold. Thanks guys... it works with a Rockwell 10" machine. Now I need a decent SR for my SB9A and a 3 way knurling tool.   ws


----------



## NEL957 (Sep 1, 2013)

from your drawing you have a 12 inch steady. You can use it on larger with block to raise it up. But if your lathe is less than 12 inch, you can not use it. With that said, if it not right, clean it up real nice and put it on E-Bay and it will go quick.
Nelson


----------

